
Inflating Crypto and Inflating Fiat - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/14/inflating-crypto-and-inflating-fiat.html
======
dnprock
Bitflate dev here. I've advocated for making a crypto with constant inflation.
I think it's useful for transaction use case. It is a complementary crypto to
Store of Value crypto.

An inflating crypto is a good alternative to inflating fiat. Its rule doesn't
change. The game is fair for everyone.

------
tromp
> Bitflate is a cryptocurrency with constant inflation of 7% per year.

Eventually constant. It starts with Bitcoin's halving reward emission.

